# Hello, hello... hola! :D



## Paola H. (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi all! My name is Paola, I'm from Spain, and I'm 16. Nice to be in your forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Paola! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pleased to meet you and have you here. Feel free to post any forum Q's you might have in the Helpful Suggestions forum, otherwise we'll see you on the forums!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 20, 2005)

welcome Paola!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

welcome to specktra paola.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

